

Introduction to python - kracekumar
http://kracekumar.com/post/71171551647/introduction-to-python

======
alialkhatib
What constitutes a "beginner" in your introduction? You describe Python as
"Multiparadigm" but don't explain what that means, which leads me to think
that your intended audience is familiar with some programming paradigms,
including OOP, and presumably others. But you go on to teach some pretty basic
syntax.

I bring this up to encourage you to think about your audience, and frame your
guide for a more specific group. If your quintessential beginner is someone
who has never coded before and probably shies away from math, your number-
heavy intro will probably turn them off, and the "python" > "java" reference
won't land. If, on the other hand, you expect people to know Java and Perl (or
at least be familiar enough with it that you can make those jokes), then do
you really need to explain the logic of how Python does arithmetic?

I apologize if this comes off as kind of harsh; there are so many players in
the field trying to teach people how to code, some very good in their
attempts, so it really raises the bar for new entrants.

